# Faircote Stud- Hartfield East Sussex



## Doolally (10 March 2014)

Hi Guys

I was just wondering if anyone had any information about Faricote Stud - i have found their website which looks good but any additional info would be much appreciated!


----------



## Barlow (10 March 2014)

I met someone out hacking who was on livery there. There are about 3-4 yards that share the facilities. The livery seemed pretty fed up with the lack of turnout (we had got talking in the first place because her horse was spooking at us on foot and it transpired that he had been kept in for two weeks) but said there was stuff going on and facilities good but pricey. Prob not much help sorry!


----------



## Junebug44 (2 December 2017)

Barlow said:



			I met someone out hacking who was on livery there. There are about 3-4 yards that share the facilities. The livery seemed pretty fed up with the lack of turnout (we had got talking in the first place because her horse was spooking at us on foot and it transpired that he had been kept in for two weeks) but said there was stuff going on and facilities good but pricey. Prob not much help sorry!
		
Click to expand...

Hi - I know this thread is a couple of years old now - is this still the case at Faircote? Their website says all year turnout. And is it difficult to use the facilities if they're shared?  Thanks for any info!


----------



## Doolally (2 December 2017)

No it&#8217;s compeltely different now- it&#8217;s was sold last year and the new owners now run the whole yard themselves. Lots of turnout and happy horses. Quite possibly the best livery yard ever!


----------



## Junebug44 (3 December 2017)

Thanks! Nice to hear!


----------

